# I just got my first "real" humidor



## ramanujan (Jan 10, 2008)

Finally i got my new humidor. I only used a Tuppidor until now, so this is my first time with the real thing 










I know, it's small, but this makes it easier to hide from my wife :bolt:










It's holding the humidity at exactly 70%. I'm happy :smokin:
Btw, it's an "Adorini Torino Deluxe"


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

That's a good looking humidor you got yourself. Congrats! :thumb:


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Good looking humidor indeed! A fine piece to hold such fine cigars!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

nice stash you got too!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> nice stash you got too!


I cant see a humidor for all the quality CC in the picture. There's a humidor there?:ask:


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

ramanujan said:


> I know, it's small, but this makes it easier to hide from my wife :bolt:
> "


Wow, so many of us do this. It always cracks me up.. But it's so necessary!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

very nice, both the humidor and sticks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

Beautiful humidor and sticks  I've got my first real one coming in the mail.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

I love how the cedar is grooved inside. And I see a nice fat Monte in there looking extreeemly tasty.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, great cigars in there! I like the humidor, looks nice!


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

god looking box with some nice sticks. congrats


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

The first is always special, Congrats looks good.


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

I still remember my first.... 

LOL

Looks good man!


----------



## ramanujan (Jan 10, 2008)

Damn, it will be hard to leave them sticks in there for at least a month... Maybe i'll pick a cheap one and try it even if it's too fresh...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

ramanujan said:


> Finally i got my new humidor. I only used a Tuppidor until now, so this is my first time with the real thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jens, that's a nice looking humi,Bro....but I noticed that it has an analog hygrometer on the lid....I can see that it's hovering somewhere around 68%,but my question is" did you do an accuracy test on it to see if it reads true?"....analog hygrometers are notoriously unreliable, so what it reads might not be the real RH% in the box...and I would hate to see those cuban beauties dry out because the reading was wrong.
If you have, then those lovelies will be just fine in there...if you haven't, then there's 2 ways to test:

1 do a salt test, which is explained on posts here at Puff

2 get yourself a Boveda Calibration Kit and test it that way...I use those all the time and they're very accurate..it's no muss, no fuss and for 5 dollars it's worth the peace of mind.

just tryin' to help.


----------



## ramanujan (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, the hygro is salt tested. Usually it's stable at 70%, the humidity was only dropping because the lid was open for a while while taking the photos.


----------



## s_catz (Jan 26, 2011)

ramanujan said:


> I know, it's small, but this makes it easier to hide from my wife :bolt:


ROTFLMAO!! So true! :biglaugh:


----------



## dezyrme (Dec 23, 2010)

Did you get it stateside or overseas? Very nice.


----------



## stewartu (Jul 23, 2010)

ramanujan said:


> Finally i got my new humidor. I only used a Tuppidor until now, so this is my first time with the real thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recognize that from your top shelf photo. Congratulations. Nice piece of work.


----------



## ramanujan (Jan 10, 2008)

dezyrme said:


> Did you get it stateside or overseas? Very nice.


Well, i live in germany, so... here?


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Very sleek. Is it true that humidors are real cheap in Germany? There's this international seller on the Australian eBay that constantly lists humidors and he's from Germany.


----------

